

This wearable promises to reduce stress, improve sleep, enhance creativity - mindfulogy
http://www.mindfulogy.com

======
pedalpete
This looks really interesting, and I love the simple unobtrusive look of the
product.

My bit of feedback (not that they're asking) regarding the website and
product, I'd recommend a bit of graphic design work. For a product that is
touted as reducing stress, improving concentration, improving sleep, inhancing
focus, etc. etc. The logo of zenVibes is quite jaring. It's a shouting brain
with a 'staticy' font which grows larger and louder as you read it in bold
with a drop-shadow no less (making it more in your face and louder).

I'd want to see a logo that is more focused, considered (and considerate),
making me feel like putting on the device is going to bring peace and joy to
my life, at the moment it looks more like injecting heavy metal directly into
my brain.

Also, the first photo on the website of a very pretty girl wearing a wired
swim cap made me wonder if that is what the product looks like. Of course, it
doesn't but I didn't know that at that point. I wonder how many people get
that far and think, "I'll never put that ridiculous thing on my head".

Just a few thoughts, but looking forward to the campaign.

------
mindfulogy
Hi,

That's an awesome feedback ! Thanks, at this stage this sort of insights is
invaluable, we'll definetely take it into account, even though it would be
near impossible to change the logo at this stage...

